# Sweet Lebanon Bologna



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 20, 2012)

Mixing 5 lbs of 90/10 for some sweet lebanon bologna.

Using Poli's recipe that can be found on his site.

Here is my ingredients. Thats my butcher sting in the container.








Mixed 1/4 tsp of the f-rm with 1/4 cup distilled water and set aside. Have 1 1/4 cups dark brown sugar ready and all the dry ready to mix. Note the f-rm-52 will only ferment the dextrose, not the brown sugar.







I deviated from his recipe by adding the dry to the meat? Why would you risk clumps. I added the dry to 1/4 cup of distilled water. This will eliminate any clumping in the meat.







I added the seasoned water to the meat and mixed well for 3 mins. At the 3 min mark i added the f-rm-52 to the meat and mixed well for 3 more mins.

Put the meat mix in a tub and fridge for 24 hours covered.













I dont have anymore beef middles or caps so the SW is going to be stuffed into fibrous casings.

This item is not part of the recipe. Just showing what you can use if you dont have any fermento. This is located in the store by the baking items for pies.


----------



## sam3 (Feb 20, 2012)

Very cool. Definitely going to be watching this one!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 20, 2012)

Going to be using my MAK Pellet smoker and Bradley side box for the SLeb.

What? What side sausage box on your MAK



This one.


----------



## sprky (Feb 20, 2012)

Im in I always enjoy your posts. I learn alot from them.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 20, 2012)

You must be missing your Pennsylvania dutch friends.............. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nothin like some good ol' lebenon bologna to cheer ya up...........

Joe


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking good so far Rick. I have looked all over for that buttermilk and I have never seen it out here.


----------



## slownlow (Feb 21, 2012)

good start.


----------



## terry colwell (Feb 21, 2012)

Nepas,,, Whats the mace add flavor wise??


----------



## couger78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Terry Colwell said:


> Whats the mace add flavor wise??


Mild nutmeg flavor (it's the dried covering of nutmeg seed). I like to use mace in place of fresh nutmeg if I think the nutmeg will overwhelm the flavors.







Looks good, Rick!

This is one of those projects that is on my 'short list.'

-Kevin


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 21, 2012)

Love some good lebanon bologna! I use that buttermilk in my cole slaw! 

Scarbelly, I found it at Walmart in the baking aisle.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 22, 2012)

I got my temp and lights going at 85* This will start the fermenation process.







Going with smaller clear casings, i wanna see whats going on. And the clear will show me if i have to poke for air pockets.







Soaking


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 22, 2012)

i will wait


----------



## alelover (Feb 22, 2012)

I'll be watching.


----------



## gersus (Feb 22, 2012)

This is gonna be good, not as good as tasting it though!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 22, 2012)

All stuffed up.







Ready to hang. Have the fridge unplugged and the heat controller maintaining 85*







In 48 hours i will hit these with smoke at 90*







I need larger wattage bulbs, these are 2, 40w appliance. Going to Lowes to get food warming bulbs 125w







I rubbed all the surface, cords, and outlets down with food grade sanitary wipes and air dried before i put the heat and bologna in.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 23, 2012)

Tomorrow the SL gets some low heavy smoke. I can smell the brown sugar in the fridge.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 23, 2012)

The 2 small 40 watt appliance bulbs were struggling to keep the 85* i need.

So i made another with a 125 watt heat lamp.














Right at 85* on the $$


----------



## venture (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks great!

I have used that recipe and I like it.  Next time I will grind mine a little finer like you did.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 24, 2012)

Well i was going to put smoke to the SL with my MAK but i cant hold the temp at 90* It either wants to be 72-113* Cant have that.

So i have the PID running @89 in the 6 rack with heavy smoke being delivered via AMZNPS and apple smoke.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 24, 2012)

4-5 fridge days should be enough.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 26, 2012)

Got one of the chubs cut open. Had to look and taste.















New camera $ shots. I'm thinking bout 3 more hand days yet.












My wife said its very good.


----------



## slownlow (Feb 27, 2012)

awesome job!!   They sure look good.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 27, 2012)

Those are a thing of beauty and you are doing great things with sausage etc!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 28, 2012)

Took the SL from the hooks. Tested the one again.







They are done.







Couple of em going to NC this weekend.


----------



## dlfl (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks great! Nice going.


----------



## tsulcoski (Mar 4, 2012)

Nepas

Can you get Lebanon bologna in Savannah? It was one of my Favorites as a kid.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 4, 2012)

tsulcoski said:


> Nepas
> 
> Can you get Lebanon bologna in Savannah? It was one of my Favorites as a kid.




I have not seen it out here in the stores. Dont know about any farmers mkts though


----------



## bluebombersfan (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow those look awesome!!  Does your curing chamber have humidity control as well or is it not needed?

Brian


----------



## ronrude (Mar 4, 2012)

Great Sausage!  

You have inspired me to build a curing chamber.  I am sure I will need one soon.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 4, 2012)

BlueBombersfan said:


> Wow those look awesome!!  Does your curing chamber have humidity control as well or is it not needed?
> 
> Brian




I did the Sweet Lebanon in my regular garage fridge.

But yes my sausage fridge has temp and humidity control.

Dayton humidity controller. Humidifier plugs into this.







Crane ultrasonic cool mist humidifier.







Digital hygrometer (black) need a new one. Digital temp controller (blue). Fridge piggybacks off this cord and controller is set to override the fridge controls.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Mar 6, 2012)

Awesome!!!  There is nothing I want to try out more than homemade salami!!!!


----------

